# Best option for data logging (Mac)



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a new iMac quad core and want to get a standalone usb recorder and logging software. I have been searching for a better part of the week and gotten no where. Same goes for speaker/box modeling software. What are you Mac guys using? Here are my video card specs. I cant find the sound card listed. I know I got the best one available. Thanks for any help. 

ATI Radeon HD 4850 graphics processor with 512MB of GDDR3 memory
http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html


----------



## Dennis H (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean by data logging. If you mean measuring speakers and rooms, FuzzMeasure is very good, so good that a few Windows guys have bought a Mac laptop and a USB sound card to run it. Design software is harder. The best ones, LspCAD and Soundeasy, need Windows. Can you run a Windows session on your Mac?

http://supermegaultragroovy.com/products/FuzzMeasure/


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

can you not use the built in laptop microphone to capture speaker response or do you need an external mic? 

i downloaded the free trial, seems slick. dont realy want to spend any $ on a mic though. would be great to see where my DIY speakers are at.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The internal mic response will generally be optimised for speech, it may have a limited sample rate, will usually have a very restricted bandwidth and will also usually have high noise levels. An RS SPL meter is fairly cheap and does the job for low frequency, if you want to measure speakers full range though and get reliable results you would be better getting an ECM8000 and suitable preamp with phantom power.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

what would be the cheapest preamp? I cant just use the ps400 to take readings?? I finally found a local supplier of the ecm8000 and he recomended the PS400 but i have a feeling this wont work???


thanks Yawll!!


----------

